# Carving Question?



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys,

just a carving question... when i carve toe side... i put all of my weight on the tongue of my boot right? just checking cause thats what i have been doing to carve toe side? If im wrong feel free to correct me!!! just a YES or NO question! 

thanks


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Carving and turning toe side isn't the same thing


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> Carving and turning toe side isn't the same thing


I meant carving my god...


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/24936-toeside-carve.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/38651-trouble-carving-toeside.html


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/24936-toeside-carve.html
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/38651-trouble-carving-toeside.html


thanks, but its a YES or NO question thats all!!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

NickCap said:


> thanks, but its a YES or NO question thats all!!


okay then NO


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NickCap said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just a carving question... when i carve toe side... i put all of my weight on the tongue of my boot right? just checking cause thats what i have been doing to carve toe side? If im wrong feel free to correct me!!! just a YES or NO question!
> 
> thanks


No. You also push onto your toes.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> It`s not as simple as a "yes or no" question. There is more to good carving than simply this. Yes, it is a component to good toe side carves, but just pushing into the tongues of the boots alone won`t do it.


o ok so what else?


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe you could read the freaking threads and quit trying to start your own DAMNIT >_< 


FORUM RAGGGGGE!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> Maybe you could read the freaking threads and quit trying to start your own DAMNIT >_<
> 
> 
> FORUM RAGGGGGE!


NO!!! "jibtah" if thats your real name, you got like 2 other ones! :cheeky4:


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

You would know for sure if you weren't so busy spamming new threads instead of reading the ones made by people that aren't you. :cheeky4:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> You would know for sure if you weren't so busy spamming new threads instead of reading the ones made by people that aren't you. :cheeky4:


I agree. I dont got beef with you nick becuase it really doesnt bother me much. but half your threads have already been answered like 30 times in the past, you need to search more buddy, just like the rest of us do.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry...


----------

